# Shed horn lamps



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Really nice. Why don't you give us a step by step, maybe with some pics, the next time you do one. I know I would like to learn how and I'm sure there are lots of other guys who would too.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Cool-I have a shed full of dropped horns,might have to try that :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

woodpecker,
Very nice. I don't have time or access to shed hunt in Illinois. If you ever one sell one lemme know! :beer:


----------

